# "the New Fly fisher" tv show



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Have you guys seen this fly fishing show on WOSU (PBS) on Sat morning around 5:30 am(thank god for DVR's)? I saw a 2 part ep on fishing the Ashtabula river for steal head in Nov. This Sat will be 10lb brook trout in Canada. Check it out, I am in no way affiliated with the show or the channel.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

You can catch a lot of the episodes on you tube. Just enter The New Fly Fisher on the you tube search.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep, I've had my DVR set to record for the past few months. Cool show and thanks for the heads up as others will love this show...


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I cannot find it on PBS. Is it still running?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> I cannot find it on PBS. Is it still running?


Go on you tube. Search New Fly Fisher. Loads of videos.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Love that show....


----------



## grubtrail (Feb 20, 2014)

Can anyo


----------



## grubtrail (Feb 20, 2014)

Question I just recently bought Caddis hooks to tie damselflies I didn't realize the hook point was offset till I got home will they work for this fly


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

It's the only fishing show I watch, and I only rarely fly fish. Well made, informative, and NO COMMERCIALS.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Could anyone tell me what would happen if I loaded a 5wt rod/reel with 3wt line?

Longer more delicate presentation but lacking the power or will the rod struggle to cast the line?

Using it for 2-10lb steel in small creeks.


----------

